
Big Business Asks Congress for Protection from Local Paid Leave Laws - neuralFatigue
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-25/big-business-asks-congress-for-protection-from-paid-leave-laws
======
DarkKomunalec
Ah, business. Cut free time needed to start and raise a family, and at the
same time cry how there aren't enough workers and so immigration should be
increased [1].

[1] [http://dailycaller.com/2013/03/26/immigration-lobbies-
spent-...](http://dailycaller.com/2013/03/26/immigration-lobbies-
spent-1-5-billion-since-2007/)

